# Crown the Winner: Lehar's " Meine Lippen" From Prior Contests



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I need add nothing to what I said in previous rounds. Schwarzkopf is way ahead of all the competition. She understands the context and does exactly what’s required.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Marc and Studer were a pleasure to listen to, but Schwarzkopf's version is perfection itself.

N.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

There are few sopranos I love as much as Schwarzkopf but I had enjoyed Studer so much that I retained the sense that I had to hear Schwarzkopf actually do it! Well, now I've heard.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The version that I enjoyed the most was that of Cheryl Studer.


----------



## betterthanfine (Oct 17, 2017)

Sumi Jo and Alessandra Marc don't do much for me. Marc seems out of place in this music, and while Jo is obviously having fun with it, it's hardly idiomatic. I'm surprised by how much I like Studer's rendition, I wish the quality of the broadcast was better! Schwarzkopf is obviously supreme when it comes to bringing across the text, but I simply enjoy Studer's sound more.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I like them in this order:

1.Schwarzkopf
2.Studer
3.
4.Jo
5.
6. 
7.Marc


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I like them in this order:
> 
> 1.Schwarzkopf
> 2.Studer
> ...


I am glad you aren't a judge on the Great Brit Bake Off!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am glad you aren't a judge on the Great Brit Bake Off!!!


Don't worry. If they have Paul they aren't going to look at me.


----------

